# brewer's yeast



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

i am thinking about buying brewer's yeast pills to help control fleas. unfortunately being in florida, and constantly around other dogs, i cannot take my dog off frontline, but i was hoping adding brewer's yeast would help extend the usage of each treatment. 

1) does using brewer's yeast make dogs more susceptible to yeast infections?

2) how much do you use?

3) can i use it safely with frontline, heartworm meds, capstar, gluc/chondroitin, and omegas?


thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Doesn't really answer your questions, but here's something I found about brewers yeast and dogs...

Brewer's yeast is a by-product of the beer making process. After the beer has fermented, it is drained out of the fermenting tank, through a filter, which catches the yeast. Then, the yeast is squeezed to get out all of the liquid that it still contains, and what's left is brewer's yeast. Again, some dogs have a problem with this ingredient and some don't, but watch for skin problems and/or ear infections if your dog food contains brewer's yeast.


----------



## AnnaRiley

I used something called Flea Treats - main ingredient was brewers yeast. I found out quickly that one of my dogs was VERY allergic to brewers yeast. I totally stay away from it now.


----------



## Keegan62

k-9 advantix and sentinel heart worm pill does the job great
I sue the k-9 advantix for mosquitoes we have a lot here.... I AHTE PESTA LOL

I know its over kill but I HAVE NO PROBLEMS


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

thanks, but i am trying to stear further from the chemicals. if i lived up north, or if mikko had no contact with other dogs, i would go chemical free, but my situation makes me have to keep some chemicals. my goal is to widen the timeframe in which i have to reapply the frontline by using natural methods.


----------



## Baby Byron

Hey there,

We've had german shepherds all our lives and kept them chemical free. I've been using BY for several years now and have never had infestations of any kind. But again, we're in Illinois and the warm weather really hits between June and August. I don't know if this approach would work in Fla...
Ana


----------



## LisaT

I have one dog that tolerates brewer's yeast just fine, and in fact, probably has done better because it has been part of her diet.

I have another dog, prone to yeasty ears, that cannot tolerate it.

Regarding the Advantix, I do think it has more chemicals in it than regular frontline, but perhaps not more than frontline plus? So you might consider using it instead of the frontline? I do think that frontline has a better safety profile though.

I haven't a clue how good the BY is with respect to fleas....


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

> Quote: Regarding the Advantix, I do think it has more chemicals in it than regular frontline, but perhaps not more than frontline plus? So you might consider using it instead of the frontline? I do think that frontline has a better safety profile though.


sorry i guess i worded my reply wrong, i didn't mean i chose frontline over advantix because of the chemicals, i meant i was trying to stear away from using so many chemicals (any topical flea preventative) every 4 weeks. if i could maybe even extend it a week or two that would be great! advantix does not work for mikko, we tried it for a few months, and it was a disaster. 

lisa and ana, is BY safe to use with the supplements and drugs i listed earlier? how much do you use for flea control?

thanks!


----------



## Baby Byron

Hey there,

Big Boy Gus gets 9 pills (mine are 1 pill/10 lbs dog), Molly gets 1 pill and Tommie gets 3. I had a duh moment and bought the BY in low concentration. Drs Foster & Smith also has more concentrated (1 pill/50lbs dog) which I'll get next time (once Molly gets to that weight...). Right now they're off since we've had plenty of frost already (holey cow...). We'll start them back in April. Again, at least with my babies we never had any problems. 
Ana


----------



## mkennels

I use brewers yeast with garlic and have no fleas haven't for a couple of years now my dogs do great on it


----------



## Maedchen

Yes you can use BY safely with your listed drugs. My dogs tolerate BY fine. I give 1 level teaspoon a couple times week in food. But you might start off with half of it and see how your dog reacts. I also use a liquid Vit-B complex occas.- if your dog reacts to the BY you might switch to this.


----------

